# I've just noticed...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

... that the Spurs have only lost ONCE at home all season, and that was against Seattle back in December. Building a home court advantage like that is huge esp. heading into the playoffs... another reason why Spurs are the favourites to win the title this year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They may tie Boston for the best home record in the regular season ever.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Which was....


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Which was....


One billion and zero.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I've been to about 5 home games this season and I happened to go to the one and only home game we lost this season. 



Anyway, we've been a very good team at home. Player looking at our players home/road stats, almost every player I saw has better all around numbers at home than on the road. We're just playing great basketball in the SBC Center, and that's why our record is so impressive right now. Going into the playoffs, that's a huge advantage, which is why we have to finish with homecourt advantage in the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Which was....


41-1 I think. It's a long shot but the Spurs can do it! only 16 more to go :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

On a more depressing note, the Spurs have one of the worst road records of the contending teams.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> On a more depressing note, the Spurs have one of the worst road records of the contending teams.


Well with an almost perfect home record that would only make sense....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> On a more depressing note, the Spurs have one of the worst road records of the contending teams.



Which is exactly why we have to win home court advantage. 


I know several players (mainly Parker) have much worse stats on the road compared to home. The Spurs shoot 50% from the field at home, and about 46% from the field on the road. Point differential is about 12 at home, and only about 9-10 on the road. Overall, Parker and Ginobili don't play as well on the road, while Duncan plays better on the road. 



The road record is a concern, but we've beat some good teams on their home floors.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

1. Suns 22-7
2. Mavericks 19-7
3. Sonics 18-7 
4. Spurs 18-11

Those are the road records of the best teams in the west. It's a surprise that such a tightly knit group of guys who are so disciplined and well coached aren't winning a higher percentage of games on the road. Oh well, in the playoffs, there are only 8-12 road games that matter. They'll have to get it done, I have faith that they will.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 1. Suns 22-7
> 2. Mavericks 19-7
> 3. Sonics 18-7
> 4. Spurs 18-11
> ...


The Heat have an identical road record as ours though. But still, while our record on the road isn't breathtaking, we *have* beaten some decent teams on the road and the ones we lost were never blowouts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> They may tie Boston for the best home record in the regular season ever.


We can kiss that dream goodbye


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yao Mania jinxed it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Yao Mania jinxed it.


You're Rite! Damn you, Yao Mania! :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread jinxed it! We should have deleted it right when it was posted :wink:


----------

